#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Harndrang kurz vor dem Orgasmus >

## Anonymisiert

Guten Tag zusammen, 
ich bin männlich, 32, und habe seit einigen Tagen folgende Symptome: 
Beim Geschlechtsverkehr verspüre ich kurz vor dem Orgasmus urplötzlich einen starken Harndrang, auch wenn ich kurz zuvor die Blase entleert habe. Dieses Gefühl stellt sich etwa zeitgleich mit dem Orgasmus ein. Danach verspüre ich dann für etwa 5-10 Min ein Gefühl als drückte etwas leicht auf die Prostata (Wie ein leichtes Kribbeln).
Das kam mir komisch und unangenehm vor. Also habe ich onaniert, um festzustellen, ob es sonstige Auffälligkeiten gibt. Die gleiche Erscheinung ist dabei wieder aufgetreten. Zudem hatte ich den Eindruck, dass ich schneller zum Orgasmus kam und die Erektion nicht ganz so stark war wie üblich. Das Ejakulat war ungewöhnlich dickflüssig (schleimig/gelartig), allerdings farblich und vom Geruch her durchaus normal.  
Kann da jemand etwas mit anfangen? 
Viele Grüße und vielen Dank im Voraus.

----------


## urologiker

Hallo, 
besteht das Problem noch?

----------


## Edelmann

Hallo, 
das Problem besteht grundsätzlich noch. 
Mir ist zusätzlich noch etwas aufgefallen: Wenn ich meinen Schließmuskel anspanne, bekomme ich auch ein leichtes Druckgefühl auf die Blase. Aber nur kurz.  
Ich arbeite übrigens tagsüber sehr viel und sehr lange im Sitzen.Seit etwa drei Monaten habe ich mich praktisch nicht mehr sportlich betätigt.  
Gruß

----------


## urologiker

Hallo Edelmann, 
die Beschwerden sollten umfassend durch einen Urologen abgeklärt werden. Eine einfache Erklärung, die sich ohne klinische Untersuchung finden ließe, gibt es nicht. 
Gruß, logiker

----------


## Edelmann

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

----------

